# TWIN FAWN’S



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody has been seeing twin fawn’s? Around here its been singles. Old wives tale was that it’s a sign of a bad winter when there’s a lack of young of the year in the animal kingdom. Hope that’s all bull.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Generally a 1 year old doe has a single fawn and a 2 year old or older will have twins.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The fawns are still very young, so you won’t often see both running around at the same time until they get a little older. They spend most of the time hidden for a while longer, and separate from each other. Its usually July before I start seeing both with mom in the evenings.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Saw twins running with their mom today. Ashland county.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw twins yesterday, mom left them under my windows in grass 15-20 feet from each other. She's protecting them from coyotes.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Got triplets from this girl


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen twins in Jefferson county with there mom


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Saw twins on Sunday. Clermont County.


----------

